# Rich Piana may have passed away too.



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sad news for bodybuilding if this is true.

View attachment IMG_0698.JPG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Is everywhere

No good news for community

Less of a surprise than Dallas

We all see than coming


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just seen a guy post something on Facebook, usually I wouldnt believe it but with Dallas the other day, I havent even doubted this


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> Is everywhere
> 
> No good news for community
> 
> ...


 Not good news at all mate but i agree, less of a surprise than Dallas.



NWWWFC said:


> Just seen a guy post something on Facebook, usually I wouldnt believe it but with Dallas the other day, I havent even doubted this


 Looks like a lot of credible sources saying he's passed.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Not good news at all mate but i agree, less of a surprise than Dallas.
> 
> Looks like a lot of credible sources saying he's passed.


 Its not good to see. Wasnt Pianas biggest fan in the last 2 or so years since he started his 5% brand, but nevertheless still very sad to see. Gets you thinking whos next really


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Possibly 'Fake news' , posted this, this morning but deleted after reading it could be fake.

http://www.ibtimes.com/rich-piana-death-rumors-swirl-instagram-he-remains-coma-2582250


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

End of the day it's self inflicted. By no means should one say he deserved or anything like that but he brought it upon himself.

Not interested in seeing an outpouring of sympathy when other poor bastards get struck down by cancer etc


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

All looks legit:

View attachment IMG_0701.JPG


View attachment IMG_0702.JPG


----------



## NHunTeR (Aug 23, 2015)

What on earth is going on, this is a sad, sad week.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Only 45


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

NHunTeR said:


> What on earth is going on


 They are not random Deaths.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JohhnyC said:


> End of the day it's self inflicted. By no means should one say he deserved or anything like that but he brought it upon himself.
> 
> Not interested in seeing an outpouring of sympathy when other poor bastards get struck down by cancer etc


 I get what you're saying but comparing how people died is a bit unfair, it may well be self-inflicted but it doesn't make it any less sad for those that were close to him.

Put it this way, if your mother died of Cancer, would it make any difference to you whether she smoked 40 a day and "brought it on herself" or never smoked a day in her life? You'd still be devastated, wouldn't you?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I get what you're saying but comparing how people died is a bit unfair, it may well be self-inflicted but it doesn't make it any less sad for those that were close to him.
> 
> Put it this way, if your mother died of Cancer,* would it make any difference to you whether she smoked 40 a day and "brought it on herself" or never smoked a day in her life?* You'd still be devastated, wouldn't you?


 The truth is yes it does make a difference to the grieving process. Dont get me wrong you still have the grief but you can apportion blame which helps you come to terms with the death, where as if the person who dies is a clean living saint and get riddled with cancer your left with profound questions and a lack of comprehension of as to why this person has been snatched away from you?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

The post says he has been in a induced coma for the past week, he's been in one longer than a week. Maybe its a old post. I've seen one updated from 16 hours ago saying that he is still in a coma but has not recovered


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Seems credible, I think we all saw this coming with recent events. I never really liked him or his attitude tbh.

nevertheless I feel sympathy for his family and he did not deserve to die at 45.


----------



## NHunTeR (Aug 23, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> They are not random Deaths.


 Well yes, they are, lots of people take dangerous substances and don't drop down dead. Two bodybuilders dying within the week is not the norm is it?

The cause of Dallas' death is now fairly obvious, I'm pretty sure the actual cause of Rich's difficulties over the last week are still unknown although there were rumours of him being found with white powder at the time he got rushed to hospital.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

One word

Creatine


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The truth is yes it does make a difference to the grieving process. Dont get me wrong you still have the grief but you can apportion blame which helps you come to terms with the death, where as if the person who dies is a clean living saint and get riddled with cancer your left with profound questions and a lack of comprehension of as to why this person has been snatched away from you?


 Good post and i get where you're coming from but the point still remains, you'd still be just as devastated and if someone said to you, "your mum brought it on herself" you'd be pretty p1ssed at the lack of sympathy.



Jonk891 said:


> The post says he has been in a induced coma for the past week, he's been in one longer than a week. Maybe its a old post. I've seen one updated from 16 hours ago saying that he is still in a coma but has not recovered


 Its legit mate, every single pro are posting about it, he's dead. He has been in a medically induced coma for just over a week but clearly never recovered.



NHunTeR said:


> Well yes, they are, lots of people take dangerous substances and don't drop down dead. Two bodybuilders dying within the week is not the norm is it?
> 
> T*he cause of Dallas' death is now fairly obvious*, I'm pretty sure the actual cause of Rich's difficulties over the last week are still unknown although there were rumours of him being found with white powder at the time he got rushed to hospital.
> 
> 3


 The cause of Dallas' death was choking.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

NHunTeR said:


> What on earth is going on, this is a sad, sad week.


 Taking high levels of gear and all sorts putting too much strain on the body resulting in the body quitting. Not really a suprise or that sad when someone chooses to walk that path knowing what obstacles (health risks) are along the way and ultimately what might lie further down the road (death)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

RIP Rich Piana... A sad day for bodybuilding and for his family and friends..

May he do whatever it takes in heaven


----------



## NHunTeR (Aug 23, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Good post and i get where you're coming from but the point still remains, you'd still be just as devastated and if someone said to you, "your mum brought it on herself" you'd be pretty p1ssed at the lack of sympathy.
> 
> Its legit mate, every single pro are posting about it, he's dead. He has been in a medically induced coma for just over a week but clearly never recovered.
> 
> The cause of Dallas' death was choking.


 Yes, which was most likely a result of passing out from the metric s**t tonne of insulin he took before his meal.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Good post and i get where you're coming from but the point still remains, you'd still be just as devastated and if someone said to you, "your mum brought it on herself" you'd be pretty p1ssed at the lack of sympathy.
> 
> Its legit mate, every single pro are posting about it, he's dead. He has been in a medically induced coma for just over a week but clearly never recovered.
> 
> The cause of Dallas' death was choking.


 Chocking on food or any other forgien body or by difficulty in breathing which was brought on by use of drugs?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Good post and i get where you're coming from but the point still remains, *you'd still be just as devastated and if someone said to you, "your mum brought it on herself" you'd be pretty p1ssed at the lack of sympathy.*
> 
> Its legit mate, every single pro are posting about it, he's dead. He has been in a medically induced coma for just over a week but clearly never recovered.
> 
> The cause of Dallas' death was choking.


 On the contrary she did! I have even said it myself.. !!

The sympathy is still there but the truth stairs you in the face and there is no escaping it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

People who do or take these things/drugs know the risks. Its tragic but sooooo true... I send my respect RIP


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NHunTeR said:


> Yes, which was most likely a result of passing out from the metric s**t tonne of insulin he took before his meal.


 Such a ridiculous comment. If you have ever used Insulin before you will know that even when you start to go Hypo you have a long time before anything bad happens, you dont just pass out midway through swallowing your food.

The poor kid choked on his food, why cant people accept that and instead want to point the finger at drug use?



Tricky said:


> Chocking on food or any other forgien body or by difficulty in breathing which was brought on by use of drugs?


 No. He literally just choked on his food.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

R.I.P (if confirmed) Guy was totally full of s**t though


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> People who do or take these things/drugs know the risks. Its tragic but sooooo true... I send my respect RIP


 Once again, the actual death is very likely NOT attributed to AAS.

Dallas was most likely insulin, and I've heard Piana's was painkiller and narcotic related.

These drugs are actually dangerous and can kill, before someone like you, points towards steroids.

The only issue is once you open your world to steroids - these actual dangerous drugs are only a stone throw down the path.

rip


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> Once again, the actual death is very likely NOT attributed to AAS.
> 
> Dallas was most likely insulin, and I've heard Piana's was painkiller and narcotic related.
> 
> ...


 Now where did I mention steroids... Please quote the phrase where I mentioned them! Oh dear you can't BECAUSE IT DOES NOT EXIST 

Whats wrong with you oversensitive people. It must be the hormonal imbalance!!! :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Everyone is full of bravado with all the gear use, until they are struck down then everyone asks how on earth it could happen.

Rich was top of many people's list of "won't make it to next year" for a few years.

Feel bad for his family, but nobody should be surprised.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

You take a calculated risk to get to his size.

He thought they chance was worth it. Many do.

For me, hammering gear, and class As together in large doses would be a no no.

Probably why I'm not a 5%er.

Sad for anyone to go so young.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Such a ridiculous comment. If you have ever used Insulin before you will know that even when you start to go Hypo you have a long time before anything bad happens, you dont just pass out midway through swallowing your food.
> 
> The poor kid choked on his food, why cant people accept that and instead want to point the finger at drug use?
> 
> No. He literally just choked on his food.


 Fair enough just read so many conflicting stories about insulin and other related drugs than were causing him breathing difficulties


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Such a ridiculous comment. If you have ever used Insulin before you will know that even when you start to go Hypo you have a long time before anything bad happens, you dont just pass out midway through swallowing your food.
> 
> The poor kid choked on his food, why cant people accept that and instead want to point the finger at drug use?
> 
> No. He literally just choked on his food.


 Mate, this pisses me off the most about this forum. Because he used drugs it HAS to be responsible for his death. If he'd died in a car crash it would have been cos he'd slipped into an insulin induced coma. People just can't accept that accidents happen. Even to people who use steroids. Same with the piana thing. I read he'd taken an over dose? Or was that by accident because his slin wasn't dosed right.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Hot girl and too much meth

He passed out having a great time in supposed :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

sen said:


> Mate, this pisses me off the most about this forum. Because he used drugs it HAS to be responsible for his death. If he'd died in a car crash it would have been cos he'd slipped into an insulin induced coma. People just can't accept that accidents happen. Even to people who use steroids. Same with the piana thing. I read he'd taken an over dose? Or was that by accident because his slin wasn't dosed right.


 On the other hand, people on this forum who are also taking calculated risks to get big need to convince themselves that the gear wasn't to blame.

So any chance it could be an accident, or recreational drug or whatever is clung to, so people can think "phew, won't happen to me".


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sen said:


> Mate, this pisses me off the most about this forum. Because he used drugs it HAS to be responsible for his death. If he'd died in a car crash it would have been cos he'd slipped into an insulin induced coma. People just can't accept that accidents happen. Even to people who use steroids. Same with the piana thing. I read he'd taken an over dose? Or was that by accident because his slin wasn't dosed right.


 I've been on many forums over the years and this forum seems to have a disproportionate number of members that suffer "health issues" though, funny that a lot of us take drugs too.

Maybe because this a big forum or people are more open about health issues but more drug use, whatever they are, generally equals more health issues,

If i died in my sleep or had a heart attack most people that know me would automatically assume it was due to recreational drug use because they know i'm a heavy user and the kind of lifestyle i live, even though at my age heart attacks and general health issues aren't uncommon.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Tricky said:


> Fair enough just read so many conflicting stories about insulin and other related drugs than were causing him breathing difficulties


 Breathing difficulties were at a previous show where he collapsed mate, he then took antibiotics and it cleared.

It was literally just him choking on his food that killed him.



sen said:


> Mate, this pisses me off the most about this forum. Because he used drugs it HAS to be responsible for his death. If he'd died in a car crash it would have been cos he'd slipped into an insulin induced coma. People just can't accept that accidents happen. Even to people who use steroids. Same with the piana thing. I read he'd taken an over dose? Or was that by accident because his slin wasn't dosed right.


 Exactly mate. Sadly with bodybuilding, it seems to be acceptable to always say it was drugs that killed the person rather than natural causes.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sad news if true still waiting on official news


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I've been on many forums over the years and this forum seems to have a disproportionate number of members that suffer "health issues" though, funny that a lot of us take drugs too.
> 
> Maybe because this a big forum or people are more open about health issues but more drug use, whatever they are, generally equals more health issues,
> 
> If i died in my sleep or had a heart attack most people that know me would automatically assume it was due to recreational drug use because they know i'm a heavy user and the kind of lifestyle i live, even though at my age heart attacks and general health issues aren't uncommon.


 Yeah, no doubt they would. I suppose it is only natural


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> The cause of Dallas' death was choking.


 What caused him to choke though? Choking must have been a byproduct of the actual cause. The odds of someone with no health problems or throat/airway problems choking on food and dying is pretty astronomical. I don't want to believe that poor guy was that unlucky. Has an autopsy been done? Has the cause of rich's death/reason for the medically induced coma been realeased?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

rich pinna also seems to have died according to Jason genova, not sure who he is but RIP


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> What caused him to choke though? Choking must have been a byproduct of the actual cause. The odds of someone with no health problems or throat/airway problems choking on food and dying is pretty astronomical. I don't want to believe that poor guy was that unlucky. Has an autopsy been done? Has the cause of rich's death/reason for the medically induced coma been realeased?


 Getting killed by sharks is also rare but it happens. As does being struck by lightening.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

sen said:


> Getting killed by sharks is also rare but it happens. As does being struck by lightening.


 Very true and that's why I said astronomical odds. Adult type cot death is also real and happens to people but you would have a hard time believe that someone just randomly died in their sleep with no health problems. An autopsy should be done nonetheless.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> The odds of someone with no health problems or throat/airway problems choking on food and dying is pretty astronomical.


 http://www.nsc.org/learn/safety-knowledge/Pages/safety-at-home-choking.aspx


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> http://www.nsc.org/learn/safety-knowledge/Pages/safety-at-home-choking.aspx


 Of the 5,051 people who died from choking in 2015, 2,848 were older than 74. It also does not say what amount of those people had throat/airway problems or any other problems that could making choking on food more likely. This just makes my point even more clear.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> Of the 5,051 people who died from choking in 2015, 2,848 were older than 74. It also does not say what amount of those people had throat/airway problems or any other problems that could making choking on food more likely. This just makes my point even more clear.


 Similar odds to getting killed on the road.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYNrDcYBwzo/

His Ex wife confirming his death.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

looks like its true then


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gutting man, he was a character.

Amongst the things found at the scene, apparantly quoting the paramedics, was a credit card, a straw and a white powder.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Savage Lifter said:


> Of the 5,051 people who died from choking in 2015, 2,848 were older than 74. It also does not say what amount of those people had throat/airway problems or any other problems that could making choking on food more likely. This just makes my point even more clear.


 So almost half were under that age.

Think under 40s are automatically given an autopsy aren't they? Sure I read or saw that online.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYNrDcYBwzo/
> 
> His Ex wife confirming his death.


 Hope they're divorced!!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

McCarver was a monster, very few people are near 300lb without some sort of airway problem (usually sleep apnea) from what ive heard he was taking large doses of insulin which would have meant getting carbs in was a rush and with an already restricted airway it can spell disaster

Piana's hulking mass also played a role in his death from what ive read, he collapsed in front of his partner who was unable to stop him falling and hitting his head due to his body weight, again not directly attributed to but related to his steroid use

and dont forget that an over sized heart generally isnt a healthy one which if possible would have played a role in resuscitating these two

im not saying 'steroids killed them' but lets not avoid the elephant in the room, PED's imo from what i have read almost certainly played a role in their demise

of course RIP and they were both taken before their time but completely freak accidents? i dont think so, in fact if they'd both never touched AAS they'd most likely both still be here


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

sen said:


> So almost half were under that age.
> 
> Think under 40s are automatically given an autopsy aren't they? Sure I read or saw that online.


 Yes but unfortunately it does not say anything about any problems that could make choking more likely or give a more specific age range such as 1-10 11-20 etc. I don't know who's automatically given an autopsy or what is required to receive an autopsy, maybe his family can request one but I assume they know a lot more than we do at this point. I'm sure some time in the near future the cause of his death will be released in full but they might miss out some bits about gear useage if it isn't related to his death.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

swole troll said:


> McCarver was a monster, very few people are near 300lb without some sort of airway problem (usually sleep apnea) from what ive heard he was taking large doses of insulin which would have meant getting carbs in was a rush and with an already restricted airway it can spell disaster
> 
> Piana's hulking mass also played a role in his death from what ive read, he collapsed in front of his partner who was unable to stop him falling and hitting his head due to his body weight, again not directly attributed to but related to his steroid use
> 
> ...


 I have to completely agree with this except the part about the slin unless his slin protocol was pretty insane and made it hard to be very safe while doing. I think you've talked about using slin yourself before. Have you seen dave palumbo's interview with a woman who talks about slin and what people are doing wrong? What I don't understand is why people still do short acting slin and not the long acting stable slin that they talk about. Unless of course they are only referring to balancing out the GH slin problem and not trying to up slin to get more gains.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

sen said:


> Hope they're divorced!!!


 no read it still married


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Savage Lifter said:


> I have to completely agree with this except the part about the slin unless his slin protocol was pretty insane and made it hard to be very safe while doing.


 ive heard some pretty intense units on his slin dosing and then scoffing down food rather than sugary drinks to prevent the hypos could pose an issue for the reasons i stated above

again im just going by what ive read

and im not demonizing either slin or steroids, i regularly use both

but what i am saying is they almost certainly played a role in both deaths

im not even condemning their actions, they weighed up the pros v the cons and deemed it worth it, their body, their choice

i just think its silly everyone suggesting other means when you just have to ask yourself if these 2 men had never touched a PED in their lives would they still be here, imo yes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ben and jerrys sales will take a hit


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

sen said:


> Getting killed by sharks is also rare but it happens. As does being struck by lightening.


 Statistically speaking you are more likely to be killed bu a falling coconut then by a shark. Approximately 150 people per year are killed by falling coconuts around the globe!

The average coconut palm grows between 25 and 35 meter tall with the average coconut weighing in from 1 - 4kg. This giving an impact weight of 1 metric tonne when it hits the ground.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wheyman said:


> ben and jerrys sales will take a hit


 Right, babe?!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Shame. I liked the guy - has some decent preworkouts out as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Statistically speaking you are more likely to be killed bu a falling coconut then by a shark. Approximately 150 people per year are killed by falling coconuts around the globe!
> 
> The average coconut palm grows between 25 and 35 meter tall with the average coconut weighing in from 1 - 4kg. This giving an impact weight of 1 metric tonne when it hits the ground.


 What's the chances of this ?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*

Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*

Scott Klein: Four-time NPC Heavyweight competitor (1995 and 1997), two-time NPC super-heavyweight competitor (1998 and 2000). *Died from kidney failure in 2003, age 30.*

Robert Benavente: Competed in multiple NPC shows from 1994 (teen division) to 2003 (1st place in Southern States).* Died from a heart attack in 2004, age 30.*

Trevor Smith: Bodybuilding writer and coach. Never competed, but weighed over 400 pounds. *Died from a heart attack in 2004, age 30.*

Andreas Munzer: 13 top-five placings from 1986-96. Considered a "pioneer" in the use of diuretics for a super-peeled look.* Died from multiple organ failure in 1996, age 32.*

Mohammed Benaziza: Seven total Grand Prix wins in 1990 and 1992, 1st place at the 1990 Night of Champions (beating Dorian Yates), two top 5 Mr. Olympia showings (1989 and 1992). *Died from heart failure hours after winning the Grand Prix Holland show in 1992, age 33.*

Daniele Seccarecci: IFBB competitor from 2007 to 2013. 2010 Guinness World Record Holder for "heaviest competitive bodybuilder" at 297 pounds. *Died from a heart attack in 2013, age 33.*

Luke Wood: IFBB competitor from 2001 to 2008, often breaking into the top 10.* Died from complications following a kidney transplant in 2011, age 35.*

Chris Janusz: Amateur competitor, nutrition coach, and contest prep consultant. *Died from undisclosed causes in 2009, age 37.*

Art Atwood: Consistent top 10 finisher in IFBB shows from 2002 to 2004, including 1st at the 2002 Toronto Pro. *Died from a heart attack in 2011, age 37.*

Mat Duvall: Four-time top 3 finisher in NPC Super-heavyweight division (1999, 2001, 2002, 1st in 2003*). Died from a heart attack in 2013, age 40.*

Ed Van Amsterdam: European champion in the mid-1990s, frequent top 10 IFBB finisher in 2002 and 2003.* Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 40.*

Fannie Barrios: Two-time Jan Tana winner (2001, 2002). Three top 8 placings at Ms. Olympia (3rd place in 2002).* Died from a stroke in 2005, age 41.*

Charles Durr: Six top 5 NPC and IFBB finishes from 1988 to 1999. Competed in the 2004 IFBB North American Championships.* Died from a heart attack in 2005, age 44.*

Anthony D'Arezzo: Three-time top 10 NPC Heavyweight (1993, 1994, 1995). 1st at NPC New England in 1997. *Died from a heart attack the night before a contest in 2006, age 44.*

Greg Kovacs: Competed in several IFBB shows from 1997 to 2005. Known in the industry as one of the largest off-season bodybuilders, regularly weighing over 400 pounds. *Died from heart failure in 2013, age 44.*

Ron Teufel: 1978 IFBB Mr. USA. Runner-up to Samir Bannout at 1979 World Amateurs. Top 10 IFBB competitor in 1981 and 1982. *Died from liver failure in 2002, age 45*.

Hans Hopstaken: NPC Masters competitor in 1998 and 1999. IFBB competitor in 2000 and 2001, including two top 5 placings at the Masters Olympia. *Died from heart failure in 2002, age 45.*

Frank Hillebrand: Light-heavyweight champion (1987, 1989), several top 10 IFBB finishes from 1990 to 1993. *Died from a heart attack in 2011, age 45.*

Alex Azarian: NPC competitor from 2002 to 2009, including a total of five 1st place wins. Training, nutrition, and contest prep consultant.* Died from undisclosed causes in 2015, age 45.*

Ray Mentzer: IFBB competitor from 1979 to 1982 including 1st place 1978 Mr. USA, and several top 3 placings. *Died from kidney failure in 2001, age 47.*

Nasser El Sonbaty: Frequent top 8 IFBB competitor from 1990 to 1992, consistent top 4 finisher in shows from 1993 to 1998, including 2nd at the 1997 Mr. Olympia and 3rd at the 1995 and 1998 Olympias.* Died from complications from heart and kidney failure in 2014, age 47.*

Don Ross: Amateur competitor from 1965 to 1972, pro bodybuilder from 1973 to 1980 with 10 top 5 placings. *Died from a heart attack in 1995, age 49.*

Mike Mentzer: Consistent top 3 IFBB pro from 1975 to 1979, including 2nd in the 1976 and 1977 Mr. Universe, 1st place 1976 Mr. America, and 1st place 1979 heavyweight Mr. Olympia (lost the Overall to Frank Zane). First pro bodybuilder to be awarded a perfect score in a contest.* Died from heart complications in 2001, age 49.*

Don Youngblood: NPC and IFBB Masters competitor from 1994 to 2002. 2nd place at the 2001 Masters Olympia and winning 1st in the 2002 Masters Olympia.* Died from a heart attack in 2005, age 49.*

Stoil Stoilov: NPC and IFBB Masters competitor from 2005 to 2014.* Died in 2014 one week after placing 2nd at a National show, age 49.*

Terri Harris: Frequent top 5 finisher in NPC and IFBB shows from 2002 to 2012, including several 1st place wins in 2011 and 2012. *Died from a heart attack two days after a contest in 2013, age 50.*

Ed Kawak: 5-time Mr. Universe (1982-1985, 1993). IFBB competitor in 1996 and 1999. *Died from a heart attack in 2006, age 51.*

Vince Comerford: Amateur competitor from 1984 to 1986. 1st place Middleweight at 1987 NPC Nationals (lost the Overall to Shawn Ray). IFBB competitor in 1989 and 1990. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 52.*

Greg DeFerro: 1979 IFBB Mr. International, five top 4 placing in IFBB shows from 1981-1984, including 2nd to Lee Haney at the '83 Night of Champions. *Died from heart disease in 2007, age 53.*


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*
> 
> Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*
> 
> ...


 I reckon there's a link between steroids and death.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm actually pretty gutted the big guy's gone. Obvs didn't know him, but with social media and YouTube you get so much insight into his life all the time that you feel you kind of do. Daft really. Now he wasn't everyone's cup of tea, and he could be a bit of a dick - can't we all? - but I always liked Rich. Big tattooed-having bodybuilding badass who had the balls to live life his way.

Bottom line is, bodybuilder or not, drug-user or not, it's always tragic when someone passes away in such an unfortunate and unexpected fashion. Dallas being 26 and Rich being 45 are not old ages at all to be fair.

I'll miss the big lump. RIP Big Rich.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Magsimus said:


> I'm actually pretty gutted the big guy's gone. Obvs didn't know him, but with social media and YouTube you get so much insight into his life all the time that you feel you kind of do. Daft really. Now he wasn't everyone's cup of tea, and he could be a bit of a dick - can't we all? - but I always liked Rich. Big tattooed-having bodybuilding badass who had the balls to live life his way.
> 
> Bottom line is, bodybuilder or not, drug-user or not, it's always tragic when someone passes away in such an unfortunate and unexpected fashion. Dallas being 26 and Rich being 45 are not old ages at all to be fair.
> 
> I'll miss the big lump. RIP Big Rich.


 ^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^

Really looked forward to his videos and followed him for a long time, weird to think youll miss someone you never actually knew!

RIP Big Man.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah sad news but anyone on here who isnt aware or wont admit that gear can be seriously fuking bad for you in the long run needs to wake up ...its all good looking good in your trunks on stage winning a few trophies or even worse looking ripped down your local pub but its a fact your gambling with you life expectancy end of


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

samb213 said:


> yeah sad news but anyone on here who isnt aware or wont admit that gear can be seriously fuking bad for you in the long run needs to wake up ...its all good looking good in your trunks on stage winning a few trophies or even worse looking ripped down your local pub but its a fact your gambling with you life expectancy end of


 Same goes for people that smoke and drink on a regular basis there's risks involved in the long run. Even taking meds such as paracetamol,ibuprofen ect to much can cause problems


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

swole troll said:


> ive heard some pretty intense units on his slin dosing and then scoffing down food rather than sugary drinks to prevent the hypos could pose an issue for the reasons i stated above
> 
> again im just going by what ive read
> 
> ...


 I think this is the key part here, the drugs weren't the direct cause but ultimately it's likely they were a contributing factor.


----------



## gymsteg (Mar 21, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I think this is the key part here, the drugs weren't the direct cause but ultimately it's likely they were a contributing factor.


 Im pretty sure the first report i saw of his death this morning sadi that one of the major contributing factors was that his enlarged heart affected their ability to revive him. not sure how true that is as it was a youtube video at the end of the day but wouldnt suprise me.

I think Rich himself wouldve said that it will f**k you up in the end and he always said the aim was to get the most effect, from the smallest amount of drugs you can.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonk891 said:


> Same goes for people that smoke and drink on a regular basis there's risks involved in the long run. Even taking meds such as paracetamol,ibuprofen ect to much can cause problems


 yeah thats exactly what im saying ..doing gear at certain levels is just as bad for you as any drug habbit ..weather it be coke..cigs ..alcohol its all fuking bad for you ..the problem with gear use tho ..people tend to look good on the outside yet there insides are more than likely taking a massive hit and yeah ive just come off a 20 week cycle so this does apply to me too ..things like this do make you think is it all really worth it tho


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

samb213 said:


> yeah thats exactly what im saying ..doing gear at certain levels is just as bad for you as any drug habbit ..weather it be coke..cigs ..alcohol its all fuking bad for you ..the problem with gear use tho ..people tend to look good on the outside yet there insides are more than likely taking a massive hit and yeah ive just come off a 20 week cycle so this does apply to me too ..things like this do make you think is it all really worth it tho


 Guys, you should listen to this. Samb is right man.

Send all your gear to me and I'll make sure it's disposed of safely. Lets all just start being healthy.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*
> 
> Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*
> 
> ...


 Probably irrelevant to the average gym guys who do sensible doses and monitor themselves, blood tests etc. Never heard of anyone dieing down the gym who say B&C sensibly on safe test dosages, not talking about peds or slin


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

,looks like it is true http://www.tmz.com/2017/08/25/rich-piana-dead-at-46/


----------



## NHunTeR (Aug 23, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Such a ridiculous comment. If you have ever used Insulin before you will know that even when you start to go Hypo you have a long time before anything bad happens, you dont just pass out midway through swallowing your food.
> 
> The poor kid choked on his food, why cant people accept that and instead want to point the finger at drug use?
> 
> No. He literally just choked on his food.


 Nah I'm sorry but with Humalog it does not take a long time before anything goes wrong at all.

I'm pretty sure the hormone is only active for a couple of hours making the margin for error huge and even the slightest miss timing off his dosage could have caused this, especially when he was allegedly taking, 30iu's per meal. That is enough to kill anyone, very quickly.

You can't just categorially state that he choked on his food and the insulin had no role to play, nor can I say it did with any certainty cause his death.

And by the way, I don't want to point the finger at drugs at all, I'm just being realistic.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

hilarious in here. 
Rich Piana could somehow from his grave post exactly how he died, and someone in here would know better


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NHunTeR said:


> Nah I'm sorry but with Humalog it does not take a long time before anything goes wrong at all.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the hormone is only active for a couple of hours making the margin for error huge and even the slightest miss timing off his dosage could have caused this, especially when he was allegedly taking, 30iu's per meal. That is enough to kill anyone, very quickly.
> 
> ...


 Can i ask you a question.

Have you ever taken Insulin before?


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Magsimus said:


> I reckon there's a link between steroids and death.


 Wernt Ron Teufel a alcoholic....thats what done his liver in


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Very sad... What a shame...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

God Dammit!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

In other news, 40-a-day smoker killed by a bus..... **** are blamed because if he never would have smoked, he wouldve been walking quicker and missed the bus completely.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn!!! Shocking news! I thought he was put into induced coma and was going to slowly recover. RIP!

P.S. i think it's important that for the purpose of education and awareness they disclose the drugs or internal condition for both cases (RICH & DALLAS) that lead up to their early tragic deaths, so that others know the potential consequences/risks & the potentially deadly doses/compounds, whether it was steroids,insulin,diuretics,narcotics. It's very hard to believe the accounts of freak incidents of one choking on food & the other hit his head somewhere


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

RESPECT BRO :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sad news.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/x4utmux

5 mins in


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*
> 
> Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*
> 
> ...


 Yep, and the fact that literally 100's of thousands of people use gear in the world - this list is nothing at all.

I could probably list about as many people from my high school who have died of heart related illnesses - all under 30 and none used gear.

thousands of 0-20 year olds die every day of heart attacks, again, this list is nothing.

We know that abuse can increase the risk - but we also know being sedentary is far worse on the CV system then moderate gear use, and that obesity is fast becoming the number 1 killer in the world

Do we then attribute every heart attack to people that have desk jobs and don't go to the gym for being lazy? Or blame people that over eat (not even talking extremes either - everyday overweight people) for their heart attacks? No.


----------



## Catch_D (Jul 17, 2017)

Still not actually been stated facts of how?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*
> 
> Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*
> 
> ...


 How is this relevant, though? We don't know the circumstances of Rich's death and it's reported that an opiate overdose was the culprit. https://generationiron.com/update-crushed-white-powder-rich-pianas-table-paramedics-arrived/

I know we've had this discussion before after you copy-pasted this somewhere else, but in regards to these statistics - these are all fairly high level competitors and even top level competitors in some cases, the amount of drugs they'd have had to use to get from that size and the duration of the use of such high doses is bound to take its toll. The risks that come with steroids are directly correlated with the doses taken, and these guys are on 5x more than the average gym rat, or even more so in many cases, hence for them the chances of fatal complications are at least 500% higher. As I also said before, it's like comparing the weekend drinker to the alcoholic - the weekend drinker is likely presenting no considerable danger to themselves in their drinking habits, whereas the alcoholic presents numerous health risks to themselves.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Rip a bit loud but i like him


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP, was not a fan but I did respect his ability and his success, however it seems to have come with an ultimate price tag. Regardless of that, he was one of our own breed, into lifting, into muscle building and its sad news.


----------



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Steroids, especially tren f**k with the cardiovascular system on there own.

Cocaine makes your veins and arteries narrower while at the same time making the heart pump more blood through the smaller hole. A bad thing on its own.

Combined it's a bomb waiting to go off ( happened to me)

A loss of blood to the brain causing major damage to the brain meaning induced coma was safest way, plausible.

R.I.P


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

There are obviously inherent risks taking gear/slin etc, especially as you push the doses higher. There are also a lot of things you can do to negate these risks.

In all fairness though, with these 2, what has been reported so far does not necessarily point to gear/slim use specifically. Could well be proven wrong as more facts emerge, but surely it is not beyond the realms of possibility that Piana died due to problems with prescription or reccy drugs or that Mcarver did simply choke?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Mike Matarazzo: Frequent top 10 IFBB pro from 1992 to 2001. Four-time top 5 finisher at the Night of Champions. *Died from a heart attack in 2014, age 47.*
> 
> Dan Puckett: 1st place 2006 NPC Collegiate National Heavyweight. *Died from heart failure in 2007, age 22.*
> 
> ...


 Post a list of non drug users who have died from heart issues.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> There are obviously inherent risks taking gear/slin etc, especially as you push the doses higher. There are also a lot of things you can do to negate these risks.
> 
> In all fairness though, with these 2, what has been reported so far does not necessarily point to gear/slim use specifically. Could well be proven wrong as more facts emerge, but surely it is not beyond the realms of possibility that Piana died due to problems with prescription or reccy drugs or that Mcarver did simply choke?


 I think it's paramount that they do disclose the cause of deaths regarding both RICH & DALLAS so that it brings awareness. Whether it was a certain AAS/Insulin/Diuretic/Narcotics & the blood levels detected. Not many people believe the accounts of a freak incidents.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I still don't get the out pouring for grief

If the head line was "chain smoker dies of heart attack or alcoholic dies of liver failure" the comments would be a lot different for everyone here

Please don't take this as I'm jumping on someones grave or he deserved it, like some american boards are stating, that is just being a dick,. Its sad and terrible for his family that a guy dies young, but is a* not *a major tragedy. He needed to take responsibility for his life ..... and the fact is he didn't, there are no two ways about it guys.

Harsh, ..... maybe


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> What's the chances of this ?


 Someone pissed off God.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> I still don't get the out pouring for grief
> 
> If the head line was "chain smoker dies of heart attack or alcoholic dies of liver failure" the comments would be a lot different for everyone here
> 
> ...


 If the chain smoker was as well known as rich piana or Dallas I'm sure they'd get the same.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

sen said:


> If the chain smoker was as well known as rich piana or Dallas I'm sure they'd get the same.


 not from me they wouldn't


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> not from me they wouldn't


 I wasn't suggesting you would. Was just responding to your confusion.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

he's was known to bed a heavy reccy user , opiates in particular aswel, RIP


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

sen said:


> I wasn't suggesting you would. Was just responding to your confusion.


 yeah, you are right Sen, its the way the world is.

I walk by people poor as f#ck every day and world of problems on their shoulders, makes me a lot more humble seeing it!


----------



## irwellfalls (Aug 8, 2013)

He was a user of GHB

He mentioned in a video with Palumbo he nearly died whilst taking it with his wife filming him


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

irwellfalls said:


> He was a user of GHB
> 
> He mentioned in a video with Palumbo he nearly died whilst taking it with his wife filming him


 My missus and all her gay mates love GHB, you can lose consciousness on it very easily as the dosing and timing of it is crucial.

I take it to knock me out after heavy coke sessions.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> My missus and all her gay mates love GHB, you can lose consciousness on it very easily as the dosing and timing of it is crucial.
> 
> I take it to knock me out after heavy coke sessions.


 should avoid with alcohol though should you not ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> should avoid with alcohol though should you not ?


 Yeah, that's what fvcks most people up, totally different buzz too.

When people go into a G sleep (as they call it) you can normally bet they've had a drink too. Had to baby sit the missus at the Cream closing party in Amnesia Ibiza last year cos she took too much in too short a space of time, she couldn't talk for about an hour and a half and we were sitting down and I had to physically hold on to her too as she was falling about. It's dangerous stuff and she's a seasoned user too.

If someone has had a drink the missus won't give them any GHB, she always takes about 30ml out with her and may only do a few ml herself but dishes it out to mates as it costs us pennies.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> I could probably list about as many people from my high school who have died of heart related illnesses - all under 30 and none used gear.


 Go on then, I bet you cant get a list like the one I posted along with the frequency of similar causes of death, not to mention the numbers....!

A 2014 study looked into a connection between anabolic steroids and cardiovascular function. The results suggest that heavy steroid users are more likely to have irregular heart function and a higher mortality rate compared to natural lifters.

A 2012 report from the American Journal of Cardiology reviewed nearly 50 different studies looking at the effects of anabolic steroids and cardiovascular/metabolic function. It came to a similar conclusion: Steroid use can be a valid and significant factor in heart-related death.

Another study in the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology looked into the prevalence of kidney disease among steroid-using bodybuilders over two years and found signs of disease in the majority of lifters, some of it irreversible and irreparable.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Go on then, I bet you cant get a list like the one I posted along with the frequency of similar causes of death, not to mention the numbers....!
> 
> A 2014 study looked into a connection between anabolic steroids and cardiovascular function. The results suggest that heavy steroid users are more likely to have irregular heart function and a higher mortality rate compared to natural lifters.
> 
> ...


 People don't want to believe.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Varg said:


> People don't want to believe.


 When a bodybuilder dies at an early age from organ-related failure, this is the kneejerk response you'll hear from bodybuilders and fans:

"He had a preexisting condition and would've had that same problem whether he was a bodybuilder or a school teacher!"

But the big question is, are preexisting conditions made worse by the drug use, excessive or otherwise? And would these competitors have lived much longer without using them?

Or is it the heavy use of these drugs combined with the rigors of bulking and cutting for multiple contests that eventually leads to health issues?

There certainly may be cases where underlying natural causes were a key factor in a death, but it seems to be a common and unfortunate go-to excuse whenever a physique athlete dies.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Go on then, I bet you cant get a list like the one I posted along with the frequency of similar causes of death, not to mention the numbers....!
> 
> A 2014 study looked into a connection between anabolic steroids and cardiovascular function. The results suggest that heavy steroid users are more likely to have irregular heart function and a higher mortality rate compared to natural lifters.
> 
> ...


 I'm not denying the fact it adds risk.

Compare the number of obsese, inactive, drinking smokers who die of a huge number of issues - all accentuated by that. This is widely accepted by the public and no one blames their deaths on these factors.

Then you have a MILD steroid user, not abuser (and yes bodybuilders ABUSE - I'm not talking about competitive bodybuilders) , who is very active, has a low bf lean physique, health orientated diet, trains the CV system, doesn't drink or smoke. Yet if they die it'll be blamed on steroids.

I know which one I fancy to have a higher CHANCE of mortality + issues (hint - it's the first, which probably represents about 50% of the population).


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Bostin Lloyd will be next


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> I'm not denying the fact it adds risk.
> 
> Compare the number of obsese, inactive, drinking smokers who die of a huge number of issues - all accentuated by that. This is widely accepted by the public and no one blames their deaths on these factors.
> 
> ...


 When you inject these drugs over and beyond the the bodies natural levels IT IS ABUSE


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Go on then, I bet you cant get a list like the one I posted along with the frequency of similar causes of death, not to mention the numbers....!
> 
> A 2014 study looked into a connection between anabolic steroids and cardiovascular function. The results suggest that heavy steroid users are more likely to have irregular heart function and a higher mortality rate compared to natural lifters.
> 
> ...


 I recently read research that said its when the heart weighs above 500g its an issue (normal average 328g iirc). natty training will increase the size of the heart too. If a natty lifter by some miracle managed to achieve a pro BB'er l lbm levels they would be almost as in much danger.

Its the kidney thing im more concerned about.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

creatine can kill


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mully said:


> I recently read research that said its when the heart weighs above 500g its an issue (normal average 328g iirc). *natty training will increase the size of the heart too*. *If a natty lifter* *by some miracle *managed to achieve a pro BB'er l lbm levels they would be almost as in much danger.
> 
> Its the kidney thing im more concerned about.


 Incorrect...

LOL

You disprove your own theory :lol:


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Incorrect...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You disprove your own theory :lol:


 Its called athletes heart syndrome. Its generally accepted as fact that training will increase the size of your heart.

Fitter people have more muscle mass but lower heart bpm. How could the hear possibly sustain it unless it increase in size?

and btw going to the gym, using a phone and taking any fitness supplement isn't natural.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> When you inject these drugs over and beyond the the bodies natural levels IT IS ABUSE


 Yes, I know, medically.

You know what i meant - wasn't speaking in actual medical terms, was speaking about our opinions.

But I see you failed to address the main point in the post (because you know you agree)


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mully said:


> Its called athletes heart syndrome. Its generally accepted as fact that training will increase the size of your heart.
> 
> Fitter people have more muscle mass but lower heart bpm. How could the hear possibly sustain it unless it increase in size?
> 
> and btw going to the gym, using a phone and taking any fitness supplement isn't natural.


 I'm not saying the heart does not get bigger/enlarge. I know it does! (as you so accurately put it). It is in line with the natural limits and mirrors muscle growth satisfying the demand which the body require, again within normal limits.

1 I don't use my phone in the gym I be to busy liftin . The only time I take my phone is to silence the doubters on this site when I take pics or vids.

Anything I take is derived from a dietary source. Whey protein for example. It is a food supplement nothing more!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd of thought the fact that they put him in a medically induced coma would suggest that it wasn't his heart. Not saying he would have a healthy heart as you can't ignore the effect that the massive doses would have.

The medically induced coma suggests brain injury - either from falling down or a stroke.

he could of passed out for any reason - Oxys / Vicodin / coke / insulin or just shitty luck. I'd bet a mixture of them all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Devil said:


> Yes, I know, medically.
> 
> You know what i meant - wasn't speaking in actual medical terms, was speaking about our opinions.
> 
> But I see you failed to address the main point in the post (because you know you agree)


 I'm speaking in real terms mate.

What was the main point again? I probably disagree but remind me of the point again


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Just remember that he was someone's son/brother/uncle/partner/friend etc....all in all its sad as I actually think that deep down he was probably a good bloke. Yeah he was probably reckless with drug/AAS use but at least he lived his life the way he wanted too and didn't claim to be a natural like that fake,wig wearing, botox cnut mike o hearn.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not saying the heart does not get bigger/enlarge. I know it does! (as you so accurately put it). It is in line with the natural limits and mirrors muscle growth satisfying the demand which the body require, again within normal limits.
> 
> 1 I don't use my phone in the gym I be to busy liftin . The only time I take my phone is to silence the doubters on this site when I take pics or vids.
> 
> Anything I take is derived from a dietary source. Whey protein for example. It is a food supplement nothing more!


 My point was that proving a steroid user is smart/safe has regular bloods tested and acts accordingly so everything was in range, they would be at a comparably risk level as someone with the same stats.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> I still don't get the out pouring for grief
> 
> If the head line was "chain smoker dies of heart attack or alcoholic dies of liver failure" the comments would be a lot different for everyone here
> 
> ...


 Shut the f**k up. He gave more to the world and fitness community than you could in 10 lifetimes.



JohhnyC said:


> not from me they wouldn't


 Nobody cares about you. You are a useless nobody disrespecting a dead guy.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Damn, sad news if true

I was wondering what he'd be like if he recovered though, few weeks / months in hospital with no gear...

RIP


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

From what I've read I heard it was a head injury. The old bill found a shed load of gear but also a plenty of white powder. Probably just got of he's nut and dome himself a mischief.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

The bloke is dead ,and all because of steroids and stuff,I hope this deters people from going over the top to achieve alpha male cause it's b*llocks ,there will be many at his funeral many of them will be big fck off alpha tits thinking whose looking at me


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

vetran said:


> The bloke is dead ,and all because of steroids and stuff,I hope this deters people from going over the top to achieve alpha male cause it's b*llocks ,there will be many at his funeral many of them will be big fck off alpha tits


 show me where it says because of Roids and show the police report stating white powder was found?

What I can gather from all the posts and posts prior is he was a great friend too all, was always trying to promote his friends and make them better etc seems an inspiration to a lot in the YouTube fitness scene.

Hes not such a hero on her surrounded by the 6% 200ib 100,000,000 a year earning alpha males of UKM


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

When you run those levels of gear, its a one way ticket. Puts my small gear use in perspective really and has me questioning my use. Albeit fairly miniscule compared to what these guys run. Perhaps it will make other people reconsider large doses...?


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

RICH PIANA had an heart attack at the age of 46






He made several awareness videos on his channel regarding the risks of PEDs. Such a shame that a knowledgeable man who was fully aware of the risks & educating his viewers, possibly didn't heed his own advice. I didn't know the man personally like 99% of his fans/ channel followers, but from the few video clips that i did watch, i liked him. He was entertaining & came across real & a stand up guy. Too me he came across as a good hearted kind man. (He was the most popular youtube bodybuilder personality, wasn't he?)


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Shut the f**k up. He gave more to the world and fitness community than you could in 10 lifetimes.
> 
> Nobody cares about you. You are a useless nobody disrespecting a dead guy.


 Great counter arguments! Did you write your points down on paper before you decided to critique what I wrote?

Captain of the debating team in school, were you?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

He was looking more and more ill in his recent videos and obviously his body gave out in the end from the decades of abuse he gave it. Pity, he seemed like a decent guy.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

musclebubble said:


> RICH PIANA had an heart attack at the age of 46
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know Scott Herman has more subscribers (and he's natty incidentally). Scott just puts out basic training videos 95% of the time, rather than all the mad s**t and pointless lifestyle videos.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Damn. I was eagerly awaiting the "I'm getting better by the day" video series from Rich.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

iamyou said:


> Shut the f**k up. He gave more to the world and fitness community than you could in 10 lifetimes.
> 
> Nobody cares about you. You are a useless nobody disrespecting a dead guy.


 u k hun?



InAndOut said:


> I know Scott Herman has more subscribers (and he's natty incidentally). Scott just puts out basic training videos 95% of the time, rather than all the mad s**t and pointless lifestyle videos.


 Scott blatantly hit the juice earlier this year mate, tried to pass his sudden (lean) gains off to his subs as a 'cheat technique' he had started using in the gym :lol:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Ares said:


> u k hun?
> 
> Scott blatantly hit the juice earlier this year mate, tried to pass his sudden (lean) gains off to his subs as a 'cheat technique' he had started using in the gym :lol:


 Lol. He's just put a video up about the two recent deaths and looks small!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

he had a big heart......

due to HgH


----------



## Shaun_1984 (Feb 23, 2017)

Absolutely gutted, was one of the first youtubers in the fitness community I ever took to.

Baring in mind I was 17 stone overweight 18 months ago, and after getting down to 12 stone, he taught me that if you want to get big (in a good way), then you need to start eating big, I'd probably be skinny as f**k now if weren't for his advice.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ares said:


> u k hun?
> 
> Scott blatantly hit the juice earlier this year mate, tried to pass his sudden (lean) gains off to his subs as a 'cheat technique' he had started using in the gym :lol:


 Scott Herman on the sauce? Nah mate can't see it. Even I could look like that natty.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> Lol. He's just put a video up about the two recent deaths and looks small!


 Why is it that when anyone natty starts to look pretty decent people scream juice? Don't get it at all. Scott Herman is average/decent from hard work over the years.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> Why is it that when anyone natty starts to look pretty decent people scream juice? Don't get it at all. Scott Herman is average/decent from hard work over the years.


 Not sure if you're meaning me? I didn't say that and I don't believe he is. He's not massive or vascular.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> Not sure if you're meaning me? I didn't say that and I don't believe he is. He's not massive or vascular.


 I didn't mean you. But people are saying he is on the juice all of a sudden. If he's on the juice then I'm a Dutchman.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> I didn't mean you. But people are saying he is on the juice all of a sudden. If he's on the juice then I'm a Dutchman.


 get your clogs out


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't know how people can get so uptight about a bloke they don't even know. He is dead, so what? Life goes on.


----------

